# If you could mod perfecction?



## blacktip007 (Jan 24, 2001)

We all know how the fastest car in the world pissing match has turned out...what id like to know is what a fully stripped or modified Bugatti could to in theory....Like removing cat etc...


----------



## markfiver (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (blacktip007)*

well you could always weld a big can of folgers onto the back of it, the honda guys are convinced that will give you a serious boost in power. Oh and you could slap layers upon layers of stickers on it too thatll give you at least another 500 hp to the ground







but seriously why would you modify something thats perfect? to make it..... less perfect?


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (markfiver)*

I'd probably mess with the interior a little bit, maybe some wheels....that'd be about it. Some special paint work maybe too http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (turbo1eightG)*

APR turbo back, diode mod, manual boost contol, GIAC chip, and air intake


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_APR turbo back, diode mod, manual boost contol, GIAC chip, and air intake









yeah the veyron probably has resonators and cats and all that crap...can you all imagine for a second what it would look/sound like?? a veyron shooting fireballs and gurgling like cars do when they don't have cats??!







<----------x99999999


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_
yeah the veyron probably has resonators and cats and all that crap...can you all imagine for a second what it would look/sound like?? a veyron shooting fireballs and gurgling like cars do when they don't have cats??!







<----------x99999999

I would poop myself


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (blacktip007)*

the irony is... you don't mod perfection!


----------



## bigandyvw (Jan 21, 2006)

there is no such thing as perfection truth is there will always be some thing better that you could do


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (bigandyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigandyvw* »_there is no such thing as perfection truth is there will always be some thing better that you could do

I doubt anyone has the ability to improve the performance of the car. Look at how much money was throw at it in R+D. Impossible. The whole car is built to function around one another. You can't bolt on some oem stuff from a shelf onto a completely carbon fiber chassis and be like "yeah, I just made that da' bomb!" 
I guess you can paint it. Maybe a vtec sticker would yeild another 85hp at the wheels.


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

It could be interesting if they made a track version.


----------



## CUDubbin07 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (BADpolizei)*

duuuuuude! slap a K&N sticker on there, good for at _LEAST_ 10+ HP


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (CUDubbin07)*

they didnt make a track version... they made a lightweight version... they were so anal about saving weight that they didnt even put paint on the car... the polished the aluminum... there nutz!!! here it is 
http://www.autoblog.com/2007/0...hours/


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

id never touch it


----------



## ShockerWorthy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (VDubby18)*

Id put this on it..








No in all seriousness...wouldn't you only be doing it a mechanical disservice by modding it at all? This thing is so perfectly tuned I feel like touching anything with a wrench would be devastating.


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (markfiver)*

PAINT IT GOOOOOLLDDDD
btw millions of dollars of research>you


----------



## GLIdriver14 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (Theoffspring99us)*

blacked out fender markers


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (GLIdriver14)*

if it doesnt already have one, a profec B to crank the boost. thats all


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (dude rado)*

i would buy 4 APR stage 3+ kits!! hahah
you cant mod these. that would be like slapping god in the face


----------



## rubbindubber (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (OHmyniceGLi)*

just asking this question = oh noes


----------



## urbangti (Apr 30, 2007)

with a reliable 1001hp i wouldn leave the engine alone.
all i would do is put drag radials on it.


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (urbangti)*

I'd head straight to ebay and buy like sixteen Turbonators.
BTW, the Pur Sang edition, as noted above, was a limited production "Pure Bred" car. They cleared the carbon bits and used special aluminum to ensure even polishing. There were only five made. I think it would look killer with some polished Dymag's.


----------



## markfiver (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Karnuts)*

LOL someone find out how much one drag radial would cost for this car


----------



## philipp122 (Mar 31, 2008)

It would be cool if some manufacturers started making performance parts for the Veyron. I'm sure the stock mapping is pretty conservative on a/f ratio and timing, so it would probably be possible to install an ECU and remap the ignition and fuel injection. Also, they could probably design some more aggressive camshafts for the car, as well as a better exhaust system. It is, after all, street legal, meaning it must pass emissions. If you upgraded the valvetrain, remapped the stock unit, and freed up the exhaust, I'm sure you could gain a lot of reliable horsepower out of the car. But the real question is, do you really need it?

The obvious answer is no.


----------



## JDS2005 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (blacktip007)*

Rip off the body panels and replace them with new ones that aren't ugly.
Wait, better yet, replace the whole car with a new one that doesn't weigh 2 tons.


----------



## vwagon_gti (Jan 19, 2008)

I would put some 16"x16" gold BBS rs's with the biggest stretch ever! Def bag it for the most uncomfortable, but lowest bugatti on the planet... and dont forget the boser


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (vwagon_gti)*

a lot of people are talking about changing the wheels and tires, but in reality you can not. those are the ONLY wheels and the ONLY tires you can/should put on this car. 
i have 2 in my cousins/sisters/uncles/brothers/nephews shed somewhere out in korea.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (MKV John)*

Money no object:
Pur Sang model
- High flow air filters 
- Full titanium cat-less turbo-back exhaust(s)
- Remapped ECU (boost, timing, and fuel changes)
- Replacement wastegate actuators with stiffer springs
- Replacement bypass valves 
- Dymag carbon fiber barrel and magnesium center wheels
More power + less weight =


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Money no object:
Pur Sang model
- High flow air filters 
- Full titanium cat-less turbo-back exhaust(s)
- Remapped ECU (boost, timing, and fuel changes)
- Replacement wastegate actuators with stiffer springs
- Replacement bypass valves 
- Dymag carbon fiber barrel and magnesium center wheels
More power + less weight =









lol @ fuel changes or anything that would make ths thing suck more gas...you only get like 12 minutes out of a tank of gas at full power as it is...lighter+++


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Fuel expenses are the last thing on the mind of somone who owns a Veyron, let alone someone who would consider modifying one.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Fuel expenses are the last thing on the mind of somone who owns a Veyron, let alone someone who would consider modifying one.

true but not my point...car is fast enough as a street car and a track car...fuelling adjustments would make the car more of a pain in the ass you would be driving from one gas station to the next...weight reduction is all that is truely needed for this car.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (turbott920)*

You can spend your millions on weight reduction. I'll spend some of mine on power adders too.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

at 4162 pounds and 1000 hp and already soaring to 60 in 2.8...where does it honestly seem the car is lacking? weight.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_at 4162 pounds and 1000 hp and already soaring to 60 in 2.8...where does it honestly seem the car is lacking? weight.

this whole argument is funny. only a gangster ass dude would take out the back seats in his Veyron lol. i would never touch it. i would just be that guy with a veyron. and when you actually have a car that's worth almost 1.5 million dollars, you let me know if you actually want to void the warranty, b/c we all know how stingy vw is with their warranties ..... the trick answer is if i could mod perfection... i wouldnt.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_
this whole argument is funny. only a gangster ass dude would take out the back seats in his Veyron lol. 

You are correct my friend it is funny...it's also funny to think a supercar capable 250+ mph would come with a backseat. get a clue.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
You are correct my friend it is funny...it's also funny to think a supercar capable 250+ mph would come with a backseat. get a clue.


















no no no, you get a clue man. it's obvious that i was being sarcastic. 
i'm all about leaving the weight that your car comes with as is. weight reduction is silly unless it's a track car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ShockerWorthy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_this whole argument is funny. only a gangster ass dude would take out the back seats in his Veyron lol. 

John, you forgot...everyone on vortex is a gangster ass dude.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_
weight reduction is silly unless it's a track car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

LOL, a person who can't see the benifits of weight reduction even for a daily driver is just plain blind. Weight reduction equals quicker car, better mpg yada yada yada...it is possible to shed pounds from overweight cars (Veyron +4000lbs) and get substantial benifits...read this thread from the TT forum about shedding pounds and not losing any of the benifits of the car. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3782261 post over there and fill people in as to why it is stupid to reduce the weight of a DD.


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (JDS2005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDS2005* »_Rip off the body panels and replace them with new ones that aren't ugly.
*Wait, better yet, replace the whole car with a new one that doesn't weigh 2 tons*.

With 1001 hp, I'd say 4000 lbs isnt that bad. An E36 M3 weighs more than that and is still a very well performing vehicle at a measley 240 hp.


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (turbo1eightG)*

I stopped in to the my local Bugatti dealer the other day and drooled on the floor model they have.
The dealer came out and BS'd with me for a few. The maintenance on these bad boys is out of freaking control. 
Oil Change: $12,000
First Scheduled Maintenance: $75,000 ($60,000 of which is for the TIRES)
And they have a monitoring system that knows if you turn that second key. They will know, they will call you to let you know that they know, and then they will immediately VOID your warranty. 
That system also tracks each and every car. They know where you are and how fast you are going at all times.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (turbo1eightG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo1eightG* »_
With 1001 hp, I'd say 4000 lbs isnt that bad. An E36 M3 weighs more than that and is still a very well performing vehicle at a measley 240 hp.

When was the M3 over 4000lbs







E36 was under 3300


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (markfiver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markfiver* »_well you could always weld a big can of folgers onto the back of it, the honda guys are convinced that will give you a serious boost in power. Oh and you could slap layers upon layers of stickers on it too thatll give you at least another 500 hp to the ground







but seriously why would you modify something thats perfect? to make it..... less perfect?


The bumper sticker on my friends car adds like 250 horses at least...


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (Karnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karnuts* »_I stopped in to the my local Bugatti dealer the other day and drooled on the floor model they have.
The dealer came out and BS'd with me for a few. The maintenance on these bad boys is out of freaking control. 
Oil Change: $12,000
First Scheduled Maintenance: $75,000 ($60,000 of which is for the TIRES)
And they have a monitoring system that knows if you turn that second key. They will know, they will call you to let you know that they know, and then they will immediately VOID your warranty. 
That system also tracks each and every car. They know where you are and how fast you are going at all times. 

WTF?^^








I'd just rip the driveline out of the car and swap it into my bug.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (VEE-DUBBER)*

I'm still waiting for an answer on the whole weight thing of the E36...or any M3. I thought there was enthusiasts in here...


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (VEE-DUBBER)*

BMW M3 E36 was in production from 1992-99 and weighed in at 2866 and were 240 bhp and european models were 270bhp


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (turbott920)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cassdesigns (Aug 4, 2008)

why do they void your warranty when they already give the second key to you in the first place?
Talk about privacy to owning a car...ftw./


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

in the realm of mods for the veyron, hennessy is actually developing an exhaust system upgrade. not much in the way of details on their website, but theres a link for it.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (BADpolizei)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADpolizei* »_It could be interesting if they made a track version.

Lydia 

_Quote »_The high-performance sports car would have a single-seat cockpit, a racing look, about 1,200 hp and an estimated production volume of 70 units with a price of 2,5 million euros.


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

i'd get a lift kit and race it in a dakar race like that one dude with the 959...

**** if i had the money to buy one i'd buy a few and have a sweet destruction derby with them.


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

Joey mod headlights and grenade DVs


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (JoeyVR6)*

well car and driver says that it goes 253mph at governor so i would like to know what it gets without one other than that nothing else


----------



## Qest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: (krenar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krenar* »_well car and driver says that it goes 253mph at governor so i would like to know what it gets without one other than that nothing else
I suspect it'd be catastrophic. Something like the tires failing or body panels pulling off, etc.
Anyway, if I had one and could mod it, I'd get a personalized license plate and call it perfect.


----------



## Cameron.:R (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
WTF?^^








I'd just rip the driveline out of the car and swap it into my bug.










haha. preach!

_Quote, originally posted by *Deadleavesdie* »_**** if i had the money to buy one i'd buy a few and have a sweet destruction derby with them.


hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by Cameron.:R at 4:43 PM 11-29-2008_


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (W225TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W225TT* »_they made a lightweight version... they were so anal about saving weight that they didn't even put paint on the car... they polished the aluminum

That has also been done with aircraft for the same reason.


----------



## Ltownhockey17 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John)*

color matching rs's


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

veyron harlequin ftw.


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (sellinagolf)*

i'd drop in a k&n and swiss cheese the airbox. roll the fenders and put spacers to make it have some poke. i'll shave the front bumper and emblems. and rust the hood/trunk.


----------



## Steve-VR6 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (XS_GTI3)*

VR SWAP GUY!!!!


----------



## hy_phy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (blacktip007)*

no dumb ass


----------



## hy_phy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (hy_phy)*

^ i joke i would dip that **** in gold


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (hy_phy)*

Custom ss exaust manis. Gt3788's full ti exaust, no cats ect. Figure out a way to get a bigger fuel tank, fuel pump, injectors. Port polish? Water/meth? Silly things like that. All things to go faster. Maybe some aero bits. Splitter, carbon fiber naturally. 
Orrr maybe try and not die when I actually see one for the first time in person. God I love that car. 
Damn what a car.


----------



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (duffmanh06)*

I couldn't tell you exactly how I would do it but I would squeeze some more ponies from that monster.
They are totally holding back with the 1000hp tune.
At 8 liters that engine is easily capable of 2000 street HP.
Next on the list would be a serious diet.
A lot of people have said that it only weighs 4100 and some change.
However if you dig a little deeper you will find that those numbers are it's claimed DRY weight. 
By the time you add all the fluids it tips the scales at more than 4600lbs
And this is after Bugatti shaved more than 450 Lbs from the early models.
So to say that this car could benifit from a little diet would be a serious understatement.
I know that losing the weight and and bumping the Hp would lead to other problems in such a well tuned, well balanced car 
But I am sure if I had the dollars to buy one and then proceed to mod it then I could find the right people help tune it.


----------



## dubnick32 (Jan 15, 2009)

with that kind of cash i dont think you mod the car. i think you make your own track or mod the streets in your town.


----------



## rockinthecab (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (blacktip007)*

bov http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dusty.88 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (rockinthecab)*

Massagers in the seats







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dusty.88 at 12:19 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (dusty.88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dusty.88* »_Massagers in the seats







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that is factory in most luxury vehicles


----------



## BuddyChristCDN (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (Karnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karnuts* »_I stopped in to the my local Bugatti dealer the other day and drooled on the floor model they have.
The dealer came out and BS'd with me for a few. The maintenance on these bad boys is out of freaking control. 
Oil Change: $12,000
First Scheduled Maintenance: $75,000 ($60,000 of which is for the TIRES)
And they have a monitoring system that knows if you turn that second key. They will know, they will call you to let you know that they know, and then they will immediately VOID your warranty. 
That system also tracks each and every car. They know where you are and how fast you are going at all times. 

OK ether you are very gullible, or just stupid. It is against the law to void the warranty if the product has not been mis-used. So if you take your car in and they tell you that you used your 'second key' (there is only one key for the car) so they wont fix it you can sue them and then you and your lawyer can both have a Bugatti. and your 'tracking system' is bs too. yes the cars ecu knows how fast you have been going it does not sent the info to the dealer that would be illegal too. FYI.


----------



## BananaHands2.0T (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (BuddyChristCDN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyChristCDN* »_
So if you take your car in and they tell you that you used your 'second key' (there is only one key for the car) so they wont fix it you can sue them and then you and your lawyer can both have a Bugatti. 

you sir dont know much about this car do you?
there are 2 keys one for the main iginition which only uses i believe two turbos and gives xxxx hp out then on the side of the seat by the driver door sill there is a second key hole where u put your SECOND key and this activates some more turbos lowers it a little does some transformer ****. thats how u get w/e 1000 hp. look up ur info before giving out bs.


----------



## blackedoutaudi (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (bigandyvw)*

there is no such thing as perfection truth is there will always be some thing better that you could do

What would happen if I hired two private investigators to follow each other?
exactly..i guess these ppl on here are really stupid...you could wire in a stand alone computer and throw 4 garrett gt 42's on it...or something of the sort


----------



## blackedoutaudi (Jul 9, 2008)

another thing,8 litre motor with only 1000hp.wtf...u dont need an 8 ltr to make 1000hp....you could technically do that with a 2 ltr...so i personally think this car is a rip off..**** a veyron


----------



## ZX6R1033 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (BananaHands2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BananaHands2.0T* »_
you sir dont know much about this car do you?
there are 2 keys one for the main iginition which only uses i believe two turbos and gives xxxx hp out then on the side of the seat by the driver door sill there is a second key hole where u put your SECOND key and this activates some more turbos lowers it a little does some transformer ****. thats how u get w/e 1000 hp. look up ur info before giving out bs.

lol Teapot calling the kettle black. "Activating" the turbos? rofl. The second key lowers the car and locks the rear spoiler shut. Its not "how you get 1000 hp", it is how you get the aerodynamics to achieve the maximum speed. 

Doesn't anyone watch top gear anymore? When Jeremy Clarkson was racing the Bugatti against James and Richard, you can see a few parts where the car clearly was producing 1000 hp. (the gauge on the dash.)
They also explain about the second key in a later episode.


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (ZX6R1033)*

the second key changes the ecu programming.. to make things easy. everyone can consider it ""chipping"" the car. it changes the timing and fueling tables. none of that activating the other 2 turbos. all 4 turbos are spoolin all the time.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

id just put bigger turbos on, and 16 forged pistons








then again, they probably already are


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (blackedoutaudi)*


_Quote »_another thing,8 litre motor with only 1000hp.wtf...u dont need an 8 ltr to make 1000hp....you could technically do that with a 2 ltr...so i personally think this car is a rip off..**** a veyron








I just had to laugh at this. Honestly? You DO need 8 liters to make 1000hp RELIABILY. And this way its not some high strung, barely-street-drivable race engine (like your 2.0L example would be)




_Modified by pentaxshooter at 1:40 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (pentaxshooter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pentaxshooter* »_







I just had to laugh at this. Honestly? You DO need 8 liters to make 1000hp RELIABILY. And this way its not some high strung, barely-street-drivable race engine (like your 2.0L example would be)

x2
we are talking about a car that can go 250mph and still sound like your cruising on the highway. In your 1000hp 2.0 i can promise you that you would be wearing ear plugs while driving it. it also would do **** for daily driving. you would constantly be running into issues. idk why im even bothering to make these points...
all and all, the veyron is an amazing piece of machinery. a car that is able to put out 1000hp reliably on a daily basis while still having the comfort and luxury of a bugatti is a great accomplishment
but feel free to tell bugatti how to build a better 1000hp engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patmcpeak (Aug 27, 2009)

Honestly, the people that can afford one probably wouldn't touch anything. Why make a car you drive on the weekends uncomfortable to drive by reducing the weight? I think the point behind the veyron was to make a car that was 100% enjoyable. I don't know about you guys but the only thing i enjoy about getting on the track is driving. Screw racing seats, suits, helmets and pretty much everything you do to car to make it a track piece.


----------



## 01gtivDUB (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (turbo1eightG)*

I just did poop myself it would sound amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (01gtivDUB)*

theres not much you could do to that car besides making some custom fuel maps and tune it a little mo betta and efficiant.
and give it to Mansory and have them build a full carbon body for it.


----------



## GRedvig (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (dude rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dude rado* »_theres not much you could do to that car besides making some custom fuel maps and tune it a little mo betta and efficiant.
and give it to Mansory and have them build a full carbon body for it.

lol this is the stupidest thread i've ever read. How in the world is anyone going to do big turbo, custom fuel maps and retune etc. on a Veyron? In order for that to happen said tuning company would need to purchase one and figure out how to crack into the engine management then write a new program for it that works with 0 issues. This will never happen, it's not a $20k VW.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRedvig* »_
lol this is the stupidest thread i've ever read. How in the world is anyone going to do big turbo, custom fuel maps and retune etc. on a Veyron? In order for that to happen said tuning company would need to purchase one and figure out how to crack into the engine management then write a new program for it that works with 0 issues. This will never happen, it's not a $20k VW. 


use your ****ing imagination man, who the **** cares if we could really make it happen or not.


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

The people who bring up the point that people who have the money to buy a Veryon wouldnt mod it are probably correct. The point though is that some people are never happy with their vehicle until they have modified it to make it their own, and yes sometimes these people do have Veryon money. The fact that the car weighs over 4,000 pounds, was developed to be somewhat reliable, and had to pass certain governement restrictions means that there are modifications that can be done by an individual to modify the car. To think that companies would not drool over the opportunity to be featured in magazines as the tuner company that bumped the power in a 1,001 hp car (and a simple 5% increase would yeild 50 hp) is insane. The Veryon probably isnt the best high end car to modify and you will probably be able to make many high-end cars produce better results but any production car is far from reaching its potential, and therefore far from being perfect.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: If you could mod perfecction? (GRedvig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRedvig* »_
lol this is the stupidest thread i've ever read. How in the world is anyone going to do big turbo, custom fuel maps and retune etc. on a Veyron? In order for that to happen said tuning company would need to purchase one and figure out how to crack into the engine management then write a new program for it that works with 0 issues. This will never happen, it's not a $20k VW. 

dude, if YOU owned one and wanted to make some custom fuel maps for it, theres people (mathamatical gods per say), spend thier life writing fuel maps.
it would be as easy as bringing the car to them and having them write maps for it.
you must not have clue how fuel maps are made


----------



## cstocks (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: (jzobie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jzobie* »_The people who bring up the point that people who have the money to buy a Veryon wouldnt mod it are probably correct. The point though is that some people are never happy with their vehicle until they have modified it to make it their own, and yes sometimes these people do have Veryon money.

X2
There are always possibilities, no matter the lengths one would have to go to achieve such desires. The car is made in order to please any customer who purchases the vehicle, if an individual decided to invest in making the car to their specifications, they could.


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

bags


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *powdub* »_bags


it pretty much already has them


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

*The perfect mod for the perfect car...*

Have a new background made for the HP gauge the maxes out at 1600hp! Tell everyone that you had Ettore Bugatti himself cloned and then had him do an ecu flash, whatever. It's not like anyone you give a ride too will be able to tell if it _only_ has 1001HP. It's not like they have other Veyron shotgun experience!


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

WRONG. It's not perfect until you add speed holez


----------



## 97GTBlk (Jun 21, 2010)

Probably would just retune it to have more boost. You know, put it back on the level of a less reliable modded DD. Like any production vehicle, it's at a modest performance level for reliablity reasons. Taking into consideration what just one twin-boosted LSX motor is capable of, I'd have to say this motor (essentially 2 V8's) is capable of 1500+hp with some more liberal tuning. It'll do 9's. I can garauntee it.


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

It looks like Volkswagen answered your question :thumbup:

http://www.leftlanenews.com/bugatti-veyron-super-sport.html


----------



## EL CAPO (Feb 7, 2010)

some rims may be.... lol


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

i would scratch it. so then it wouldnt be perfect. then i would swap the motor for a 2.0 aba motor.  lol


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

TrueNoob said:


> i would scratch it. so then it wouldnt be perfect. then i would swap the motor for a 2.0 aba motor.  lol


The question wasn't "If you could RUIN perfection?"


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

the Mansory Veyron has the restrictors removed and puts out a massive 8hp more even with 200 more HP it wouldnt be that much faster because lets face it you cant outrun physics. it does look sick though. check out the in house carbon fiber with the BIG weave so you can see it from further away. BA


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

markfiver said:


> well you could always weld a big can of folgers onto the back of it, the honda guys are convinced that will give you a serious boost in power. Oh and you could slap layers upon layers of stickers on it too thatll give you at least another 500 hp to the ground
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your my hero


----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 29, 2004)

The reason they made that is b/c of the SSC Ultimate Aero 

Now back to the main question, the usual suspects: 

Bigger turbo's 
ECU Remap 

Now 4000 lbs is a friggin heavy ass car. However, 1001 hp (not counting the SS) I would try SOMETHING to lighten the boat up! Do they have a stripped down version like a GTS or something? 

I spose if you have enough money and didnt care about much b/c you're so friggin rich, I would strip that down and take everything outta it and make a track car out of it! Prolly would loose a few hundred pounds, well 100 or 200 maybe?


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

i think that is the whole point of the veyron and the reason its in a class of its own (that piece of s*it SSC isnt even on the same planet) its the fastest car in the world and you can go 210 in the comfort of a bentley. thats why its amazing. and why the SSC isnt. they just made an absurdly powerful car for the sole purpose of being 3 mph faster than the veyron in a straight line. well a top fuel dragster is faster than both and as comfortable as the SSC.


----------



## Barbara01 (Aug 12, 2010)

the people who spend money on the decoration of the car are sick ones !!!
speed up your car's performance first , make it fast .


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

i would put an air freshener around the mirror and id loose like 40 pounds and id be set. :laugh:


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

spray tint the tails :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8turblow (Sep 13, 2008)

only a 16 cylinder?!? i think it should have an inline V18 and 6 turbos. and a coffee maker. everybody likes coffee. and they should fill the shell with helium so its lighter. i also think stand alone would be a good choice.


----------



## earnit (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBET6xAwqk8 

this is what modded perfection IS!


----------



## sweet16v (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that video. That is tuned perfection, but there still is a chance that there is more on the table purely because it is legal to drive on the street. Which means emissions are still going to limit it somewhat. I know someone at a VW dealer that was explaining some of the inspections they have to do to just the regular Veyron. The wheels have to be magnifluxed(checked for cracks) and tested every ten thousand miles. The tires only last about 10k as well and that is if you are not driving at any crazy speeds or being a jackass in it. Just pure crazyness no matter what angle you look at the car.


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

I would lose my mind just to sit in one, let alone drive one. Modifying the Veyron would be like giving Heidi Klum lipo:banghead:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Racelands


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

bbs rs


----------



## jkallhoff (May 9, 2010)




----------



## GarageSpec (Oct 11, 2010)

imagine if you could spell perfection


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Turbo upgrade and catless with a stripped down interior


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

FULL BODY KIT, APC EURO LIGHTS CHEEAAAA!!! lol they did come out with a super sport model which is lighter and 200 hp more. but to be honest i would hope a 16 cylinder quad turbo car would make at least 1000hp i feel like they could have made 1000hp just out of a modded v12 and save the weight of an additional 4 cyl and 2 turbos. if i had the money i would def get a sweet streight pipe those things are to damn quiet. and up the boost even though it already has a dumb amount of hp for the street lol


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.m-99.co.uk/bugatti-veyron--more-power-bhp.html



More seriously, tuning a turbo is possible. Manufacturers always leave a huge tolerance which isn't normally necessary, especially when the car isn't going to go through extreme temperatures / dust / etc. like in Europe.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bugatti-Veyron-1...0293?pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item1c1489a8f5


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

They really think people are that stupid for those piggy-back things.


2. Why on earth would someone w/ and bugatti go to ebay for anything?


----------



## rainierfuller (Jan 11, 2010)

Murder it out, drop it to the ground, and make the driver seat double as a toilet.


----------



## TonyWalker (Dec 17, 2010)

rainierfuller said:


> Murder it out, drop it to the ground, and make the driver seat double as a toilet.


lol!! how about make it toilet seat + driver seat at the same time? will probably save the chap a lotta time!


----------



## avantstyl (Apr 4, 2007)

as said above straight pipes or atleast a catless exhaust and ear plugs for when that thing starts screaming....i mean it does go from 0-100 in the time it takes a 911 to go from 0-60. dont really need too go that much faster do we? true, throw four 40r's on it then pray you dont blow out a tire when u start rippin it.


----------



## nyccblue (Aug 8, 2010)

put some wings on that bitch so u can fly


----------



## Max-e-Mouse (Oct 26, 2008)

Paint it black with triple the gloss.
8000 K HID Kit
Joey mod 
Smoked taillights
15% tint save the front glass
2 12" Polk MM's
Boost gauge (42 draft a-pillar pod)
some 12 inch wide wheels with some nasty stretch on the tires
spacers
roll the fenders
throw that bi_ch on raceland coils!!!!
...and a euro switch


----------



## BigEr32 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd put a diesel engine in it.


----------



## snowyroads (Aug 23, 2010)

BigEr32 said:


> I'd put a diesel engine in it.


you SOB! i was going to say id drop a 1.6 NA vw engine in that bitch. More torque


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

Big single turbo.


----------



## NavyDoc (Apr 1, 2011)

LMAO:laugh:


----------



## buser (Jun 14, 2011)

*But far view and not Xie to play*



MKV John said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
> You are correct my friend it is funny...it's also funny to think a supercar capable 250+ mph would come with a backseat. get a clue.
> 
> 
> ...


Lamborghini!!!!! But far view and not Xie to play!!!!!


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

MKV John said:


> weight reduction is silly unless it's a track car.


uhhhh no.


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

i would just drive it real slow every where i go no need to go fast in the worlds fastest car i mean who i gotta prove the speed to?


----------



## DubGrl (Mar 10, 2003)

shottabwoy5 said:


> i would just drive it real slow every where i go no need to go fast in the worlds fastest car i mean who i gotta prove the speed to?


.....Exactly what this dude was doin in Montreal during F1. Just cruisin around in a white Veyron...

EDIT: Link to Content of said sighting


----------



## fodo1.8t (Sep 21, 2010)

id go with 2 gt35's feeding 2 gt4088's and some drag radials......:thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I would get a megasquirt to modify the fuel and spark tables  and u


----------



## vikaivanova (Aug 24, 2011)

the irony is... you don't mod perfection!


----------



## pajo (Jun 7, 2011)

Add a *JDM tow hook* and you will be pulling hard!


----------



## zjchef25 (Sep 25, 2010)

pajo said:


> Add a *JDM tow hook* and you will be pulling hard!


i never got the ****in point of those lol


----------



## runvdub (Mar 23, 2011)

Didn't Volkswagen produce these at a cost higher than they were sold for. Basically saying that they lost money just to show what a car could be capable of. IT WORKED!!


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

Stick a Ford V6 engine in..... like this!

http://uk.autoblog.com/2011/07/15/supercar-fan-builds-his-own-bugatti-veyron/

Finished article doesn't look too bad actually!


As for mods.... gold plated engine bay and intake mani's (a la Macca F1), Worlds widest BBS Splits and 8 turbo's as 922lb/ft @ 2200rpm is way too laggy! Scooby bonnet scoop must add 50hp, of course you'd have to stick the engine in the front then!


----------



## damiangutman (Feb 6, 2010)

*vugatti byron*

a huge nitrous wet shot, water meth injection on duty after one bar boost, run two bar(two stage sequential or compound if not three) . run motec with 2x injectors for a dedicated race fuel cell to duty cycle in on demand, no more passenger seat, fire suppression, carbon fiber the **** out of it.. more aero, all carbon,better cooling.:snowcool:


----------



## MtnDewBro (Jul 18, 2011)

turbott920 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_
> this whole argument is funny. only a gangster ass dude would take out the back seats in his Veyron lol.
> 
> You are correct my friend it is funny...it's also funny to think a supercar capable 250+ mph would come with a backseat. get a clue.


 someone with this much money...probably two chicks instead of one hence the extra seat


----------



## Fable (Sep 27, 2011)

well id start by buying an awesome tow hook to put on the back, then id get a cold air intake system and a catback exhaust and put some k&n stickers on it and then id have like 50+ hp to the wheels. then id get some drag radials so when i go to the strip(once a year) i can get better times but ill dd them. then id gut the interior and get a bolt in roll age so i can run higher than 10s at the strip. that would be soooo sweet.


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

This is such a stupid thread lol. 

Yes they are cool as sh*t cars but lets be honest here, two things I'd do: 

1. Make someone redesign it. I don't want a Lambo that had sex with a beetle. :what: but :thumbup: 
2. A personal ball washer. (premium add-on. $5000)


----------



## illestminimike (Aug 20, 2011)

I would play with the exhaust. That car is super quit. I want it loud. I'm sure some tuning company is Europe has an exhaust for it. Or just take one from some loud Honda. That'll be dope.


----------



## EuroJerz (May 27, 2010)

Not possible


----------



## illestminimike (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh they put tow hooks because their cars always breakdown. That's what I thought.


----------



## millerlite6633 (Oct 6, 2011)

Well this is what i would. I would take it out for its monthly drive in the country and ram into a poll! because it cant turn.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

illestminimike said:


> I would play with the exhaust. That car is super quit. I want it loud. I'm sure some tuning company is Europe has an exhaust for it. Or just take one from some loud Honda. That'll be dope.


http://www.vividracing.com/blog/ann...gatti-veyron-exhaust-released-by-quicksilver/


----------



## illestminimike (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah that's perfect. And my only mod.


----------



## IrishFire (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think I could/would mod this. It was made with such precision to give it all it's power and speed that messing with something could lead to a series of mishaps. I would however do the exhaust and interior. But anything else and I would imagine you would risk the integrity of the warp field this thing produces.


----------



## illestminimike (Aug 20, 2011)

So can we all agree on exhaust?


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

i would like to see all these things done to this car


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

exhaust, Rotiforms and bags:laugh::laugh::laugh:. and if you ask why? because if you have the money who fu-cki-ng cares :screwy:


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Some of this may not apply here in the US, between Magnusson-Moss and the First Sale doctrine (although first sale has been invalidated for foreign-made goods, now). However, VAG could get around that by simply requiring that all US-spec Veyrons be leased from Bugatti, with the lease term being indefinite, and the fee being $1/month once it's paid off. 

http://www.motortorque.com/articles/auto-0512/bugatti-veyron-buying-the-best-car-in-the-world.asp 

And, IIRC, Tiff Needell mentioned, in his review of the Veyron, that it would phone home about him finding the traction control shutoff as soon as he turned it off. 

It's not unprecedented to void warranties for high-performance driving, either - some manufacturers of far more plebian cars have even sent undercover agents to well-publicized autocrosses, and recorded VINs of cars to void warranties.


----------



## Evil 16v (Feb 9, 2012)

1000 horsepower at 4000 pounds, if you really think that a bugatti veyron doesn't have the best performance parts (including exhaust) known to man you are sadly mistaken, and on the topic of weight reduction, there is a reason this car with more horsepower than a small airplane weighs more than small airplane, it would sruggle to stay on the ground as it is, and last but not least if you plan on lowering the veyron why don't you look up the ride height in its performance mode (after it lowers itself) if you get any lower your going to be sweeping the dust off the streets

So if you think you can find a sensor, timer, or higher performance part for a veyron, think again, the reason it doesn't have that option is that you can't handle that option


----------



## Track89 (Nov 15, 2008)

a VR6 badge as deserved:beer:


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

a set of tits for the girl riding along!


Sent from my 1st generation Motorola brick using Tapatalk


----------



## Kripnal (Mar 27, 2012)

*sounds strange !!*

To enjoy the speed of bugati one should take care about the safety measures, the interior of the car is dam awesome i wish i would be also having bugati, customers of Bugati used to take special driving lessons . that's great.


----------



## >VR66M< (Apr 14, 2012)

turbo1eightG said:


> I'd probably mess with the interior a little bit, maybe some wheels....that'd be about it. Some special paint work maybe too http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


Because so many wheels are made that can handle the 252 mph top speed lol. Those things, like the rest of the car, are pretty much one of a kind!


----------



## Marylin175 (Apr 16, 2012)

APR turbo back, diode mod, manual boost contol, GIAC chip, and air intakehttp://www.***************/meimiao1.jpg


----------



## Das Schnurrbart (Feb 22, 2012)

Forget modifying car. Strip Ukrainian super model girlfriend and buy any mods she wants. That's the guy who has the money for this foolishness.


----------



## jb790 (May 1, 2012)

Trust me, no one who can afford to buy a Bugatti Veyron is a big enough tool to actually try and modify it lol, and you can't put different tires on it, the Veyron production was halted for months while they tried to create tires that could withstand the acceleration and speed of the car. Also, there are only a few mechanics that are qualified to work with that sort of an engine and you won't find them at a modifying shop. Lastly, to people who are saying that they would remap the engine and boost. Do you really think that a little computer upgrade would provide better performance than the perfectly timed/ratio'd everything on the car already? of anything it would be a major downgrade haha.


----------



## rainierfuller (Jan 11, 2010)

jb790 said:


> Trust me, no one who can afford to buy a Bugatti Veyron is a big enough tool to actually try and modify it lol, and you can't put different tires on it, the Veyron production was halted for months while they tried to create tires that could withstand the acceleration and speed of the car. Also, there are only a few mechanics that are qualified to work with that sort of an engine and you won't find them at a modifying shop. Lastly, to people who are saying that they would remap the engine and boost. Do you really think that a little computer upgrade would provide better performance than the perfectly timed/ratio'd everything on the car already? of anything it would be a major downgrade haha.


Way to take a fun thread and be a Debbie downer.


----------



## jb790 (May 1, 2012)

lmao my bad i guess I was being too realistic. That being said, I still wouldn't do anything just cause its built to perfection


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

The whole reason for buying such a perfect car would be so that you wouldnt have to modify it.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Sticker.


----------



## CANABAN (Mar 20, 2012)

Strip as many parts off as possible and replace everything else with lightweight parts with lightweight replacements. Upgraded ECU, exhaust, 110 octane map, pistons, rods, cams, make it a racecar 
Then buy another one lol


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Steve-VR6 said:


> VR SWAP GUY!!!!


 Technically it already has a VR in it  A W engine is essentially the same thing. I6 is to V12 as VR6 is to W12, except with 16 cylinders haha. 


If I had one, which meant i had all the money in the world, I'd put 2 giant GTX Turbos in it, and a fully built transmission/drivetrain to cope and make a 2000awhp monster that no street car could ever touch, in acceleration, aerodynamics, top speed, anything; and end all of these Modded GTR vs Stock Veyron arguments once and for all, by leveling the playing field with a modded Veyron :laugh: 


In theory... hahaha


----------



## peskyrabbit (Oct 19, 2011)

YOLO


----------



## 2.slow.gti (Nov 6, 2011)

lol this thread makes me laugh. Obviously there are things you can do to increase horsepower... but why bother. the fuel tank would last only a few minutes.. the tires would burst and they are michelin PAX tires that are 14.5 inches wide and requires you to ship the vehicle to france to replace. You have to realize VW made the car 1001hp because any more would be dangerous and stupid... 

Things holding the veyron back....
1. Exhaust.. The vehicle is a street vehicle that requires certain noise levels to be legal AKA Restrictions... 
2. The turbos are actually quite small. Upgrading these would surely give you more power... But good luck fueling the engine.... the pumps on the veyron already pump more then 5 times the fuel of a standard fuel pump...
3.The tune on the veyron is designed to be safe enough for anyone to drive... A re map would be crazyyy. But would yield power gains... (good luck ruining the transmission..)


Only reasons VW didn't do these things stock...

1.The transmission already has problems dealing with 1001hp.
2.It has to be street legal.
3.People would die.
4.Turbo Lag
5.WARRANTY

Use your heads... Oh and to the person that said only special mechanics have the ability to work on the engine.. Funny, I thought almost every VW dealer had a tech able to work on the W8... W8x2+4 Turbos = Veyron (veyron has a more complicated cooling system, not really though)


w16 mods completely plausible... but if someone spends that much on a Veyron why would they mess with it? Its awesome out of the box.. I would never mod one


----------



## alocke30 (Jul 25, 2012)

Replace the 16 cylinder 8-liter with four 2.0T FSI engines from the Golf R. Literally four. 

... And you have a winner.


----------



## Evil 16v (Feb 9, 2012)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> Technically it already has a VR in it  A W engine is essentially the same thing. I6 is to V12 as VR6 is to W12, except with 16 cylinders haha.
> 
> 
> If I had one, which meant i had all the money in the world, I'd put 2 giant GTX Turbos in it, and a fully built transmission/drivetrain to cope and make a 2000awhp monster that no street car could ever touch, in acceleration, aerodynamics, top speed, anything; and end all of these Modded GTR vs Stock Veyron arguments once and for all, by leveling the playing field with a modded Veyron :laugh:
> ...


your problem being...you didn't buy enought gtx turbos


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryan Sickles said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *bigandyvw* »_there is no such thing as perfection truth is there will always be some thing better that you could do
> 
> I doubt anyone has the ability to improve the performance of the car. Look at how much money was throw at it in R+D. Impossible. The whole car is built to function around one another. *You can't bolt on some oem stuff from a shelf onto a completely carbon fiber chassis and be like "yeah, I just made that da' bomb!" *
> I guess you can paint it. Maybe a vtec sticker would yeild another 85hp at the wheels.


Excerpt from above: You can't bolt on some oem stuff from a shelf onto a completely carbon fiber chassis and be like "yeah, I just made that da' bomb!" 

You may want to look into how many parts actually came from the VW/Audi/Porsche parts bin. I guarantee you that there's power left to be unleashed. What we need is one rich guy with enough imagination and interest, to buy one in the name of the aftermarket, and let the top shops in the country play ball.

Obvious Performance Enhancements:
Thicker Top-Flow IC's
Straight-Through Exhausts
Increased Boost psi (this is all VW/Bugatti plays with to go from 16.4 to SuperSport)
'Constant Maximum Speed Setting' for suspension and transmission
Race prepped interior
Race Fuel and Tune
Lighter Wheels

Even though the Veyron was released with 1000+hp and the SS at 1,200hp, they are by no means 'at the limit' of what they're actually capable of.

Remember, that with enough money, knowledge, interest, and patience, anything is possible.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Evil 16v said:


> 1000 horsepower at 4000 pounds, if you really think that a bugatti veyron doesn't have the best performance parts (including exhaust) known to man you are sadly mistaken, and on the topic of weight reduction, there is *a reason this car with more horsepower than a small airplane weighs more than small airplane, it would sruggle to stay on the ground as it is,* and last but not least if you plan on lowering the veyron why don't you look up the ride height in its performance mode (after it lowers itself) if you get any lower your going to be sweeping the dust off the streets
> 
> So if you think you can find a sensor, timer, or higher performance part for a veyron, think again, the reason it doesn't have that option is that you can't handle that option


I'm not going to take this post apart, but I'm afraid you're mistaken, sir.


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

2.slow.gti said:


> Use your heads... Oh and to the person that said only special mechanics have the ability to work on the engine.. Funny, I thought almost every VW dealer had a tech able to work on the W8... W8x2+4 Turbos = Veyron (veyron has a more complicated cooling system, not really though)


Every part of this statement is rediculous...


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

All I can think of when I see all this comments is that many people get their hands full when driving a 300+hp car and yet it takes a while to master it and actually use all the power that the car has to offer

Now with a car pushing 1000hp and meant to be driven on the street, when and where would you be able to really push it up there and actually master those thousand horses 

Even at the track, for how long would you be able to stay on the throttle that would require more power than it comes stock with? I think this are some of the reasons that we don't see modified veyrons as much as we would like but its understandable


----------



## reujken (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## here4scenepoints (Jan 12, 2013)

zeusenergy said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Karnuts* »_I stopped in to the my local Bugatti dealer the other day and drooled on the floor model they have.
> The dealer came out and BS'd with me for a few. The maintenance on these bad boys is out of freaking control.
> Oil Change: $12,000
> First Scheduled Maintenance: $75,000 ($60,000 of which is for the TIRES)
> ...


 lol that motor is like the size of the entire cabin of a bug lol


----------



## lusettiva (Mar 17, 2013)

Wouldn't even dream of modding a Veyron


----------



## Hulk_Vdub (Aug 25, 2012)

I would just put wings on it . . . like ****ing Boeing 777 wings, pretty sure i could get that thing airborn haha:laugh:


----------



## Eagle Eye 22 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'd hang a christmas tree air freshener on the mirror


----------

